
Saudi Arabia implements end to travel restrictions for Saudi women - thg
https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-saudi-women/saudi-arabia-implements-end-to-travel-restrictions-for-saudi-women-agency-idUKKCN1VA1ON
======
mieseratte
Seeing more of this liberalizations lately, what major gender-rights issues do
the Saudis have left to tackle?

~~~
logfromblammo
There are a few that stem from the cultural expectation that the husband's
income pays for the whole family, while the wife's income (if she has one) is
for her use alone. Therefore, if the wife works outside the home, she is
selfish, and not contributing to the family. This leads to discouragement or
prohibition of external work and the education required to pursue it,
especially higher education.

Divorces tend to asymmetrically favor the husband with respect to child
custody and what Anglo-American common law would usually consider joint or
common property.

Women's fashion may be limited by modesty laws, and certainly still restricted
by social pressures.

Premarital public displays of affection may provoke punishments.

Adultery and rape are still handled in a manner considered improper in the US
and Europe.

Homosexuality is still punishable by execution, as far as I know.

~~~
devoply
Also beheading people and cutting off their hands which are still done in
public. Floggings is another.

Also all the Saudi dissidents imprisoned by bone saw such as Raif Badawi
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raif_Badawi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raif_Badawi)

------
chewz
Poor guys - it would be sad to live in a country when all young women take a
passport and leave for Australia and Canada.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/11/world/middleeast/saudi-
ar...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/11/world/middleeast/saudi-arabia-women-
flee.html)

------
davidw
Glad to see restrictive laws like this get the chop, rather than, say,
journalists they don't like.

------
rolltiide
All it takes is for a religious hardliner to reinterpret the decrees and the
Quran for a more restrictive outcome again, right? Usually a literal reading?

------
ProAm
{removed per mod request}

~~~
dang
Please don't do this here.

~~~
ProAm
That is a fair request, but why is this story allowed? It's clearly off-topic
for HN (Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless
they're evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or
disasters, or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's
probably off-topic.)

~~~
nickthegreek
HN had previously articles with a tech angle of using phone apps to track and
restrict movement of saudi women. It's nice to keep seeing the evolution of
the topic here.

~~~
ProAm
That's a real stretch. You could argue any post on HN is slightly related to
tech and there for should be allowed. However, even if that were the case,
then comments about Khashoggi should be allowed as well as for it's directly
related and was also previously discussed on HN. Obviously that's just playing
devils advocate.

~~~
dang
The issue wasn't just that you commented on Khashoggi but that you did it in
snarky and flamebaity and drive-by way ("in-embassy pick-up"). That breaks a
number of the site guidelines, including: " _Comments should get more
thoughtful and substantive, not less, as a topic gets more divisive._ "

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

